# Who's tried the new Merckx Carbon frames?



## tv_vt

Enough of this constant chatter about old steel Merckx frames. Is there anyone out there who's tried one of the new Merckx carbon frames built by Pinarello? They look like well-designed frames, geometry-wise.

Or is this only a retro-Merckx forum?  

TV


----------



## 4cmd3

I have the EMX-5, but no experience on any other Merckx, so... "it's great" ... probably doesn't have a lot of context coming from me.


----------



## Søren A

Hi
I have just ordert a EMX 5 frame and get it very soon I hope


----------



## tv_vt

Comfortable, stiff, twitchy, too soft, dead, lively, too slow, unresponsive, ...? Any of these terms come to mind when riding your EMX-5? (Yes, I'm asking about the bike - not the girlfriend  )


----------



## slotnick

a friend of mine has the EMX-3 with campy athena setup and he's super pleased with it.

I tested it a few miles and the frame felt great (light, responsive), although it is not my size so a good opinion on the ergonomics is impossible.


----------



## 4cmd3

I have the EMX-5 with over 2000km on it now...

Let me be upfront by saying that I never owned a road bike before. In fact, I'd never ridden any full-size bike, having owned a BMX and then a folding bike/road-bike conversion. So grain of salt right? Very early in my shopping, I very briefly test rode the Cervelo S1 (aluminum) and from my recollection, the S1 felt much worse, harsh... not a bike that I'd want to spend very long on. I had gone specifically interested in the S1 at the time, and walked away 100% uninterested. Let's be fair, totally different prices and components, but ... fast forward a year or so and I bought the EMX-5 sight unseen after working with my shop's fitters. I'm sure any number of bikes would equally have sufficed, but my heart was set on this one. So how's the ride?

EMX-5 Impressions

There are probably more comfortable bikes and stiffer bikes, but the EMX-5 is a good combination of both - you could ride it or race it all day.

On smooth tarmac, one could just ride forever. No surprise there. The bike does have a special appetite for rough surfaces though. Maybe it's just a call to the cobbles... the bike will eat up whatever you can find for it. Around here, "rural access road" typically means rough broken pavement... On the EMX-5, you don't even balk at these harsh surfaces, in fact you may find yourself seeking out these "sectors"... and looking forward to it!

Weight weenies will look elsewhere - it is not the lightest frame - but it feels reliable, dependable. That's worth something to me. And if you can climb, it will take you there without complaint. Also very stable on fast downhills - I've regularly had it up between 70-75km/h without any concern. Actually my only concern was that I couldn't make myself go any faster!! Need bigger hills. And I don't find the bike to be twitchy, it's not a word that has ever entered my thoughts while riding... and I do have a short-ish stem. Nor have I felt any flex or anything that made me think negatively of the bike.

So in a nutshell, the EMX-5 begs to be ridden fast and hard. Never once have I felt it was holding me back in any way.


Background: My weight: sub-165lb. My EMX-5 is a 54cm setup with FFWD F6R 240s clinchers shod with (23mm) Conti GP4000S tires (100-105psi). Contact points: Time iClic pedals, Specialized Toupe 155 and a 3T Pro cockpit (90mm Arx stem + Rotundo bars)

I have only two niggles: One, I'd like some kind of chainstay protection... I have a Rotor Q-Ring setup (54/39) and have dropped the chain a few times marking up the chainstay nicely, despite having a K-Edge. Have seen a number of solutions though most of them need to clamp around the seat tube and I don't think that'll be possible on this frame. It'll probably help if I move to closer sized rings (53/39, etc). Two, I've got some kind of creak that comes and goes, and have yet to find it. Granted it could be anything.

Some reviews:

http://glorycycles.blogspot.com/2010/07/eddy-merckx-emx-5-review.html
http://www.bicycling.com/gear/detail/0,7989,s1-16-156-1883-0,00.html


----------



## ronderman

Anyone else chime in? I am giving very serious consideration to the EMX-5. Here are my thoughts. One, it's a Merckx, yea I know, it's THE Merckx, but is a Merckx and I already have an awesome deda diamond tube Merckx in Domo colors - best paint job EVER and very unique and it fits me. Two, the 60cm EMX-5 seems to the "Boonen" geometry bike. Seems Tommy hurt his back and wants longer top tube bikes and the 60cm has a 59.5cm top tube - which is what I want as I am 6'3", but with a longer torso.

Seriously, anyone else riding this frame?


----------



## slotnick

If it was my money i'd wait till the new EMX range comes out... Merckx specific frames (no longer Pinarello) like the EMX-7 

For the rest I think you can buy the EMX-5 whithout any problem I think ... You already have a Merckx so you know it will be good


----------



## 4cmd3

The EMX-7 is considerably more expensive than the EMX-5. 

US, I see prices of $6200 vs $3750
Canadian, my LBS shows $7000 vs. $4000...

so we'll happily spend "your money"  

There are some technical differences between the 2010 and 2011 EMX-5 that may sway you to one or the other. On aesthetics alone though, I wouldn't trade my 2010 for either of the new ones, they really nailed 2010 in my eyes.


----------



## slotnick

hihi ... I can imagine you'd happily do that  .. so does my girlfriend 

What I mean is that they are developping a new EMX range (so also EMX-5 and EMX-3) with merckx specific designs and frames (like the 7 is allready) ... so i'd wait for that...

btw: are those prices frame only I guess...


----------



## Søren A

Hi

I have just got my EMX5 frame a couple a weeks ago and it looks great and I think it looks better than the 2011 



søren a


----------



## gvmunster

Søren A said:


> Hi
> I have just got my EMX5 frame a couple a weeks ago and it looks great and I think it looks better than the 2011
> Søren a


How is the EMX5 Soren?


----------



## Søren A

gvmunster said:


> How is the EMX5 Soren?


Hi
I have not get the bike finished yet,at the moument I am getting parts to it but I hope it is going to be ready to the season start here in denmark in about 2 mounth,then I will take pictures off it and put them on here,but I think it is going to be very very fine.

Sören


----------



## gvmunster

Thx Soren, I am interested in a 2010 EMX-5 myself. Therefore the question.


----------



## Søren A

gvmunster said:


> Thx Soren, I am interested in a 2010 EMX-5 myself. Therefore the question.


I do not now if you can get a EMX5 2010 anymore because there is a EMX5 2011 now.I get my frame from the eddy merxck dealer in singapore,he was the only one thats was going to sell me one and he was also the cheapestd one and was very frindly and helpsome.

Sören


----------



## met

How abt the EMX-3 folks???any reviews/feedback??

thanks


----------



## 4cmd3

Need to clarify which model year you are looking at:

For 2010, the EMX-5 and EMX-3 were very similar, just different carbon?

For 2011, Merckx grouped the frames into "Pro Geometry" (EMX-7 and EMX-5) vs. "Performance Geo" (EMX-3, EMX-1). Thus the EMX-3 has taken on a more relaxed geometry and so 2010 reviews will therefore not be as relevant.

Clive at Glory Cycles has this review on the EMX-1 which may interest you since it share this new relaxed geometry:

http://glorycycles.blogspot.com/2010/04/eddy-merckx-emx-1-review.html

For the (2010) EMX-3, check these reviews

http://www.i-ride.co.uk/news.php?year=2009&month=7&id=230
http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/tech/bikes/27281/1/eddy-merckx-emx-3-first-ride.html

cheers


----------



## gvmunster

4cmd3 said:


> Need to clarify which model year you are looking at:
> For 2010, the EMX-5 and EMX-3 were very similar, just different carbon?
> For 2011, Merckx grouped the frames into "Pro Geometry" (EMX-7 and EMX-5) vs. "Performance Geo" (EMX-3, EMX-1)


thanks that is really helpful, I am looking for EMX-5 but 2010. I know this is last years model. One question, is the EMX-5 2010 similar in geo then EMX-5 2011 or has the EMX-5 2011 been re-developed?


----------



## 4cmd3

gvmunster said:


> thanks that is really helpful, I am looking for EMX-5 but 2010. I know this is last years model. One question, is the EMX-5 2010 similar in geo then EMX-5 2011 or has the EMX-5 2011 been re-developed?


Looks like some changes
2010 had 9 sizes available whereas they only show 7 for 2011.

e.g. 
2010 had a 57 and a 55, whereas 2011 is even sizes only
At the low end 2010 had a "44", whereas 2011 shows a "48" (though Gita has it as a "47")... figure that one out.

Gita is a good reference:
https://www.gitabike.com/cgi-bin/shop/merckx_loadhome.cgi?user_id=id&file=merckx.html

*2011 geometry:
*https://www.eddymerckx.be/EMX-5
(via Gita)
https://www.gitabike.com/cgi-bin/sh...=tmplt_geometry.htm&0=QcBIF90ddrGD&0_option=1

*2010 geometry:
*https://www.wrenchscience.com/DBImages/Geometry/merckx_emx_geom_2010.jpg (attached)
(via Gita)
https://www.gitabike.com/cgi-bin/sh...=tmplt_geometry.htm&0=AdDCJlgkP8WX&0_option=1

I am no expert with regards to geometry but it does seem to me that the head tube lengths are shorter on the 2011 models and I'm sure other corresponding changes were made.

You can read up more about other 2010-2011 changes, for example new carbon on the 2011. Other changes included a press-fit bottom bracket (BB86 instead of Italian), tapered front end, and internal cable routing on the downtube. The front end also went from 1 1/8 - 1 1/4" to 1-1/8 to 1-1/2"...

BikeRumor did a nice overview of the updated models:
https://www.bikerumor.com/2010/10/0...es-team-quick-step-emx-5-and-brand-new-emx-7/


----------



## met

4cmd3 said:


> Need to clarify which model year you are looking at:
> 
> For 2010, the EMX-5 and EMX-3 were very similar, just different carbon?
> 
> For 2011, Merckx grouped the frames into "Pro Geometry" (EMX-7 and EMX-5) vs. "Performance Geo" (EMX-3, EMX-1). Thus the EMX-3 has taken on a more relaxed geometry and so 2010 reviews will therefore not be as relevant.
> 
> Clive at Glory Cycles has this review on the EMX-1 which may interest you since it share this new relaxed geometry:
> 
> http://glorycycles.blogspot.com/2010/04/eddy-merckx-emx-1-review.html
> 
> For the (2010) EMX-3, check these reviews
> 
> http://www.i-ride.co.uk/news.php?year=2009&month=7&id=230
> http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/tech/bikes/27281/1/eddy-merckx-emx-3-first-ride.html
> 
> cheers


thanks for the info....


----------



## met

just a question between 2011 EMX-3 & EMX-1...any significant different between the ride quality??anyone test ride both??


----------



## Karbon Kev

Test rode the EMX-5 at the weekend and was very impressed, in Quickstep colours, very nice! Comfortable for all day riding definitely.


----------



## DOmed

Being 6'1", any guess to what size I would be on an EMX-1 if my reach is 70cm?


----------



## Wheelspeed

*What?*

You should try to take one for a weekend or so if you can find one. Give the shop $100 for a day or something.


----------



## slotnick

I agree,

when buying a bike like this the shop should take all your measurements and sets up the bike to your body and riding style for free. They might even change stem, seat, ... i wanted/necessary

and as wheelspeed mentions: a test ride is the key


----------



## met

Wheelspeed said:


> Holy cow! I was bored,so I actually read this thread, and learned that most of you are asking if you would like the bike or what size would fit?
> 
> Holy cow, did you go to your bike shop? For a bike this price, you gotta take it for a weekend or so. Give the shop $100 for a day or something. You're crazy to ask on the internet if you're going to like it. Damn, you're thinking of $7000 or so, right? That's half my car, and that was a 5-year loan. You gotta step away from the computer and ride it!


From where i'm from, the LBS do not have this kind of "rental" policy..and most of them do not even have the bike bulid up yet..lucky u to be be able to rent the bike back over the weekend.......


----------



## Wheelspeed

met said:


> From where i'm from, the LBS do not have this kind of "rental" policy..and most of them do not even have the bike bulid up yet..lucky u to be be able to rent the bike back over the weekend.......


Oh man, you quoted my drunk-post before I could change it. :blush2: Oh well, learned my lesson!

I've never been in the market for a new bike of this tier, so, yes, I don't know what's typically available to test ride.


----------



## Nevermiss

I'm new to road biking, but I'm headed to a LBS to start the process of getting a 2011 EMX-5 frame and having a bike built. I'm not a racer ( 6'4" 245 lbs.) but I think this bike will suit me well.


----------



## pmf

I read somewhere that Eddy Merckx (the man) has little to do with the latest generation of Eddy Merckx bikes. They just use his name on them to sell them. Anyone know if there's any truth to that? At least they're not stamped out of a mold by some guy who eats fish heads for lunch. Still, I think I'll stick with my Corsa 01.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

*Gave up after five months*

Sorry I edited out a huge rant. 
Loved the one I saw. Ordered before Christmas, still not here by May. :mad2:


----------



## Cinelli 82220

pmf said:


> At least they're not stamped out of a mold by some guy who eats fish heads for lunch.


There's a "MADE IN TAIWAN" sticker on the BB.


----------

